# Blue Trinity Hymnal Favorites?



## KMK (Mar 12, 2014)

We just acquired a free set of Blue Trinity Hymnals. What are some of your favorites?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Mar 12, 2014)

I can name so many, but I'll give you one that I think is great that was in the _Trinity Hymnal _(1961)--the one that you cite here--but did not make it, for some reason, into the _Trinity Hymnal Revised _(1990): "Weary of Earth and Laden with My Sin."

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Tyrese (Mar 12, 2014)

#468 O God of Truth, whose living Word.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2014)

#77, Psalm 23


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 12, 2014)

Jake said:


> #77, Psalm 23



I love that one.

I have the Baptist Edition, of course, and my favorite is 269 "Glorious Things of Thee are Spoken".


----------



## KMK (Mar 12, 2014)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > #77, Psalm 23
> ...



What is different about the Baptist Edition?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's 20, but whose counting?
#4, All Praise to God, Who Reigns Above (the same # in both THorig. and THrev.; however the tunes are different, and both sound great)
#15, Come, Let Us Sing Unto the Lord (Ps.98)
#37, God Is Our Refuge and Our Strength (Ps.46)
#68, Not Unto Us, O Lord of Heaven (Ps.115)
#70, Praise, My Soul, the King of Heaven (Ps.103, paraphrase)
#76, With Grateful Heart My Thanks I Bring (Ps.138)
#86, Now Thank We All Our God
#94, Whate'er My God Ordains Is Right
#105, Hallelujah, Praise Jehovah (Ps.148)
#135, I Greet Thee Who My Sure Redeemer Art (words sometimes attr. to Calvin)
#279, O Thou Who the Shepherd of Israel Art (Ps.80)
#306, Praise Waits for Thee in Zion (Ps.65)
#404, We Sing the Glorious Conquest (although, the tune in the THrev., Woodbird, is my preference, but it's not found in the THorig.)
#418, We Have Not Known Thee as We Ought
#430, I Lay My Sins on Jesus (although, the tune in the THrev., Commemoration, is my preference, but it's not found in the THorig.)
#432, Jesus, What a Friend for Sinners
#463, From Out the Depths I Cry (Ps.130)
#512, Give Thanks Unto the Lord, Jehovah (Ps.118)
#514, Now Israel May Say, and That in Truth (Ps.124)
#526, O Lord, By Thee Delivered (Ps.30) (although, the tune in the THrev., Noel (or Gerard), is my preference, but its not in the THorig.)​
To your query:


KMK said:


> What is different about the Baptist Edition?


The "Baptism" section will have some different songs. Also, they could have an LBC appended in the back, as opposed to a WCF.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 12, 2014)

A Debtor to Mercy Alone. Overall, it was a great hymnal. It never resorted to "unison" which was much appreciated by us altos and basses.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 12, 2014)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> my favorite is 269 "Glorious Things of Thee are Spoken".



I second this; a tremendous hymn


----------



## Tyrese (Mar 12, 2014)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Here's 20, but whose counting?
> #4, All Praise to God, Who Reigns Above (the same # in both THorig. and THrev.; however the tunes are different, and both sound great)
> #15, Come, Let Us Sing Unto the Lord (Ps.98)
> #37, God Is Our Refuge and Our Strength (Ps.46)
> ...




Nice!


----------



## Tyrese (Mar 12, 2014)

This is for anyone interested in the Baptist Edition:

"The Baptist Edition of Trinity Hymnal is the result of a collaboration between a number of Reformed Baptist churches and Great Commission Publications during 1994 and 1995. The project reflects a desire to make the hymnal available with modest revisions to accommodate it for use by Baptist congregations and individuals."

(From "Preface to the Baptist Edition")

April 4, A.D. 1996

This page provides information regarding the Baptist Edition of the original Trinity Hymnal. The Baptist Edition (first published in 1996) is identical to the original blue Trinity Hymnal (first published in 1961) with the following exceptions:

The paedo (infant)-baptist hymn #'s 117 and 350-55 have been replaced with appropriate hymns for Baptists.
The tunes of hymn #'s 281 and 279 have been replaced with SINE NOMINE and FINLANDIA, respectively.
Hymn #'s 731 & 732 (a slightly edited version of "And Can It Be That I Should Gain" and "I Asked the Lord That I Might Grow (Newton)) have been added.
The Psalter Selections (pp. 606-665) and the catechism or forms (depending on the edition you look at) have been replaced by a musical Psalter Supplement which contains 42 musical Psalter selections (#'s 733-774). With the addition of this Psalter Supplement, a significant portion of all 150 Psalms is now represented.
The Westminster Confession of Faith has been replaced by The London Baptist Confession of Faith of 1689.
The Table of Contents and Indexes have been revised to reflect the above changes.
The subtitle "Baptist Edition" has been added on the front book cover and spine, and on the title page.


----------



## KMK (Mar 12, 2014)

Tyrese said:


> This is for anyone interested in the Baptist Edition:
> 
> "The Baptist Edition of Trinity Hymnal is the result of a collaboration between a number of Reformed Baptist churches and Great Commission Publications during 1994 and 1995. The project reflects a desire to make the hymnal available with modest revisions to accommodate it for use by Baptist congregations and individuals."
> 
> ...



Thanks for that info!


Thanks for all the suggestions. I am excited about having access to the new material. Best of all...NO MORE POWERPOINT!!!!!


----------



## eqdj (Mar 13, 2014)

In the back there's an "Index of Sources" look for "Scottish Psalter, 1650" - those are my favourites


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 14, 2014)

Interesting we had this discussion regarding the Baptist edition. That hymnal was used yesterday when I attended the funeral of a dear old saint (age 98!).


----------

